# Question about NYU vs FSU



## Guitarfish (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey all,

First time poster, long time lurker here. I was lucky enough to be admitted to FSU's digital arts program and NYU's film program for this fall term and have a bit of a decision to make before next Friday (FSU's deadline to accept). I'm not going to ask you guys to tell me where to go as there are plenty of threads like that on here, but I wanted to know a bit more about each program. I toured FSU at my interview and really liked the program, with it's smaller atmosphere and the sheer volume of work those students get to do in their time at the school. I would go into VFX at FSU, still directing live action but focusing on effects. I would like to learn both VFX and cinematography and was told I would learn both at FSU by their faculty, and could specialize in both in the digital arts program. I know far less about NYU, though, something I hope to remedy by touring sometime within the next week. I understand the students are left more to their own devices there, but that is based on internet reading as I have no other exposure to alumni and their opinions of the school. I would expect the larger class size would mean a less personalized curriculum, but the location alone could be a selling point. I'm realizing that I'm droning on, so what I would like to know is the difference in atmosphere and ability to pursue individual interests between the schools.

Thanks!

Aidan


----------



## shuai (Apr 6, 2017)

It depends on what is your career goal. Also, I may decide to attend FSU, so we may become classmates!


----------



## Lucycat151 (May 6, 2017)

Ok, I know you have already probably accepted by now--what did you choose???


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

Guitarfish said:


> First time poster, long time lurker here.



Welcome to the site!


----------

